# Mac And Cheese for Mother's Day!



## alexhortdog95 (May 12, 2021)

Check it out!  Been a while since I've posted over here, but I promise to be more active now :)


----------



## JLeonard (May 12, 2021)

Mercy Alex. Thats some good looking mac and cheese!
Jim


----------



## alexhortdog95 (May 12, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Mercy Alex. Thats some good looking mac and cheese!
> Jim



Thanks!  I wasn't going to make a roux for the sauce, but I knew if the wife saw me make it without a roux, I wouldn't live it down...


----------



## JLeonard (May 12, 2021)

Can you post the recipe? 
Jim


----------



## alexhortdog95 (May 12, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Can you post the recipe?
> Jim



Sure, it's pretty easy!

2 1/2 cups Cheese (I used shredded fiesta blend and mozzarella)
Flour, no more than 1/4 cup for a Roux
1 pint heavy whipping cream
Salt/Pepper to taste
1/2 stick of butter (or measure out the squeezable)
3/4 C Milk
One Large Egg
One box of large elbow noodles

Begin to boil water for noodles.  Gently salt the water.
Add butter to a very low warmed skillet (not too hot) and melt.  Add flour a little at a time, making a roux.
Keep stirring the roux, preventing it from burning until the color is light golden brown, almost tan.

*DO NOT BURN THE ROUX OR YOU WILL HAVE TO START OVER.

Sauce:*
Add cream slowly, a little at a time while stirring, until you reach the desired consistency. Season roux with salt and pepper.
Incorporate some cheese and stir.  If the cheese is too thick, then add a little more cream to thin out.  Keep stirring constantly to get a creamy consistency, adding cheese until you feel that the sauce has the taste you desire.

*Noodles:*
Boil the noodles until aldente.  Do not drain.

*Combine:*
In a large Pyrex dish or an aluminum pan, add a layer of cheese, butter, salt/pepper to the bottom of the pan evenly, creating a crust of sorts.  Add a layer of noodles, then add some cream sauce, keeping enough for additional layers.  Repeat this process until the noodles are at the top or you have used them all.  

In a separate cup, combine the egg and milk, beating the egg until it is mixed thoroughly.  Pour egg/milk mixture over top of noodles, evenly.

Layer this last layer of noodles, butter, and cheese with last layer of cheese.  Bake in oven at 325 for 25 minutes, then uncover and bake an additional 15-20 minutes or until the top is golden brown.

Kick your feet up, toss off your shoes, and allow everyone to slap the cook!


----------



## JLeonard (May 12, 2021)

Thank you Sir! Book marking this one.
jim


----------



## SmokinAl (May 13, 2021)

Same as Jim I ‘m bookmarking this too.
Mac-n-cheese is one of my favorite meals!
Yours looks like a gourmet dish!
Al


----------



## disco (May 13, 2021)

Mighty fine mac and cheese!


----------

